# ViP222k - L7.80 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:

PID=0857h 05/27/13 13:55:01
DownloadID:3AVC
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
L780:'L040'-'L779','X040'-'X779'
New FW:'L780'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'RP[ACDF-HJ-NQRT-VX-Z].': {ViP222k} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably a coincidence and not L780 related, but had a call tonite of a problem I've not seen before:

2 different series 20 IR remotes run the receiver very poorly. Acts like the receiver only picks up every other or every third command. Can change channels by flipping up and down, but # entry is hopeless, box times out before you can get the digits inputted.

RBR twice, changed remote address, and tried a new in the wrapper remote and nothing made a difference. Seems like several years ago I saw a dimmable CFL that scrammbled IR remote signals, but this lady is old school, all the bulbs I could see in the living room were incandescent.

Left her with no improvement and a promise to research remote issues.

Erf.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

is her receiver got L780 ?


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I got L781 a couple of days ago. L780 didn't last long.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

with each new version we got another bug, bugs, more bugs ...
:eek2:


----------

